# FAKE experience to get a job in Netherland



## ausikafauzi (Jan 27, 2019)

Hi All,

This question is not for me but my friend, he worked in the middle east for 9 years in a same company.
He worked initially at Help Desk position for 4 years before moving to Software Engineer position.

He secured a job in a Netherland based IT company by showing 9 years of experience in Software Development, what would happen if his employer finds out his experience of 4 years was not in development but in IT help desk?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

ausikafauzi said:


> He secured a job in a Netherland based IT company by showing 9 years of experience in Software Development, what would happen if his employer finds out his experience of 4 years was not in development but in IT help desk?


That's a matter for company policy, not necessarily law. Most employers I know would be justified in firing an employee for having faked their qualification. However, if their work performance is really good, they may simply let it go.


----------



## Chponky (Jun 4, 2019)

Hmm... interesting


----------

